# 5 gal tank; plant recomendations?



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

:mrgreen: Any plants people recomend? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Anubias Barteri Var. Nana
Dwarf Saggitaria
Java Fern
Java Moss
Crypt. Wenditii
Crypt. Balenese
Go to plantgeeks.com and look at their plant guide. It all depends on your lighting, substrate, and if you add any ferts and or Co2


----------



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thankyou so much, thats a big help to me!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sure no problem


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I think Crypt. balansae gets way too long for such a small tank. If you have higher lighting and a good substrate, you can also try dwarf 4-leaf cloves (Marselia crenata), and the sword below
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=068
The little sword (at least that's what I think mine is) grows like mad in my 10 gallon tank with 24W lighting.


----------

